# DVD/VCR Combos Remote Codes for a DVR 510



## kcnjohn (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the remote codes for a Sony DVD/VCR Combo player. I am using a Dish DVR 510.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're probably out of luck. Try using the test procedure to see if you get lucky.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You can go to www.remotecentral.com and ask but most of tghe combo units use unique codes and i don't believe that the platinum remote supports them.


----------

